# PM Spam



## Amocholes

Many of you may have received a PM from panic0 advertising a website. This is considered Spam and the individual has been banned.


----------



## milhouse

i got one from Linzi, but not from panic0, i feel left out :|.


----------



## WineKitty

milhouse said:


> i got one from Linzi, but not from panic0, i feel left out :|.


At least you got one, I didnt get anything. :no


----------



## Dothan

I cant stand such people, trying to make money out of our misery. This is gross!


----------



## milhouse

penny id spam you anytime lol


----------

